# idler pulley problem



## AH2 (Jun 16, 2014)

I am refurbishing an old 1320 cub cadet. one of the first things I did was remove the mower deck and the front idler pulley. now I cant figure out how the springs were attached, and/or how the pulley bracket itself was attached. does anyone have a picture of the underside of one that I could use for a reference? I would greatly appreciate it.

thanx ah2 Bye


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Are you talking about the plate with a pulley that engages the belt that goes to the deck? if so there are two slots in it, the rod from the pto lever goes in the big slot then hook the spring to the rod, the other end of the spring goes in the small slot then a washer goes on the end of the spring


----------



## AH2 (Jun 16, 2014)

yes that is the piece that I have


----------



## AH2 (Jun 16, 2014)

al so is this idler pulley for the drive belt / transmission belt or the belt for the blades?
I need the pic for the transmission belt. thanx so much ..Bye


----------



## AH2 (Jun 16, 2014)

im sorry ed I am new to this site .I did not see the what you wrote at the top of the page.
I am talking about the transmission belt, the only idler pulley I have is the one you sent me a picture of. what does the idler pulley for the transmission belt look like, and where does it go?

boy I really dropped the ball on this one because I didn't take into account where anything was I was so excited to tear into it I didn't pay attention to how it went back together. now I have no idea where the idler pulley is for the drive belt. I put the belt back on and it seems to be to big. I have it around the transmission pulley and going on the one side of the idler pulley directly under the seat but I must be missing one somewhere because when I go to put it on the top pulley of the shaft that goes to the engine {the smaller one}, it is to big. what am I doing wrong.

im a picture kind of guy if I can see it then it is easy for me.
thanx again ed I really appreciate any help you can give me.


----------

